# Cheap 22-250



## greenhead

I am new to varmint hunting and I was looking at getting a 22-250. I was wondering what a good gun that isn't too expensive.


----------



## Savage Rookie

stevens or NEF are both cheap and effective.


----------



## Remington 7400

Remington 700


----------



## Savage Rookie

he said cheap.  and probably something that will hit what he is aiming at 

oh BTW i bagged one of those rare muley jackalopes this weekend so when that gets back i'll post a pic for you.


----------



## Gohon

Savage model 11G. Nothing cheap about it but it is low cost, very accurate out of the box, comes with the accu-trigger which is adjustable and 1/2 pound lighter than the Remington 700. Also a couple hundred dollars lower in cost. Can easily be found for $400-$450 just about anywhere and even lower when on sale. Doesn't have the wood quality of the Remington but what do you want to do, look at it or hunt with it...........


----------



## huntin1

Savage!!

Take your pick: Savage Rifles

Don't forget a good scope.

huntin1


----------



## Remington 7400

Just sold a 700 ADL in .22-250 that would shoot MOA at 300 yards. Have a Heavy barrel 700 VSF that will one hole at 250 yards with mu handloads.

If you can find a ADL, or a good used BDL the Remington is almost as cheap as a Savage.


----------



## boondocks

Savage, hands down! Read Gohon's post. Although he left one thing out, the Savage is way more accurate than the Remington. I always shyed away from Savavge because they were so chaep(I always figured you get what you pay for) but two years ago I bought one after hearing all kinds of good things about them from reliable people and magazines. To say the least I was very impressed. It out shoots guns I payed twice the price for. The only bad thing is the action is a little sloppy. But who cares? Do you buy a gun because it has a good action or because it shoots strait?

Greenhead, save yourself a headache and buy a Savage. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

I've had my Savage model 12fv for about 5-6 years now. I still love the thing and am waiting for the barrel to burn out of it, but it's still accurate. I guess not using it for prarie dog hunting helps. I LOVE this gun.


----------



## cya_coyote

i have both savage and remington... i like both of them, but the savage just feels better to me... accuracy is very comparable.

the main thing that separates the two is the accu-trigger, it makes the savage hands down my choice.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400

You can adjust a Remington trigger in about 5 minutes if you know what you are doing. A properly adjusted Remington trigger has no over travel, no take up and breaks like glass. :wink:


----------



## Migra

"When many rifles are compared to the Savage you will hear things like "almost as accurate", "comparable", and "with a little tweaking", etc., etc. You won't have to do that with the Savage. You take it out of the box, put good quality glass on it and go huntin'. If budget is a factor, go with the 223. As it was stated above, save yourself a headache and lots of money. Savage...nuff said.


----------



## varmintz

Forget about the el cheapo's like savage........

Go get a Remington 700 SPS, they are a synthetic stock model, that have replaved the Remington ADL version, these guns sell for about $350, and are built on the ever trusted Model 700 action, awesome gun for the money.

Another nice thing about this gun is that if you decide you want to beef up the gun you can rebarrell and restock the gun and have a awesome tack driver for a fraction of the cost.

The 22-250 is also the best round you can shoot, in my opinion!

Good Luck
Varmintz


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

varmintz said:


> Forget about the el cheapo's like savage........


Thats kinda balsy to say. I like it :wink:


----------



## Chuck W.

You can get a H&R single shot at WallMart for around 200 bucks, not sure if thats what you are looking for..

I think the 22-250 is a good choice on the cal. "IMO"

I use a Remington VSSF and the accuracy is second to none.. I have never owned a savage but I have friends who do and they say they too have pros and cons..

If I where you I would check in weekly traders or at some pawn shops to get a good used gun. That may save you a few bucks, the prices may drope after deer season is over. :sniper:


----------



## boondocks

varmintz said:


> Forget about the el cheapo's like savage........
> 
> Go get a Remington 700 SPS, they are a synthetic stock model, that have replaved the Remington ADL version, these guns sell for about $350, and are built on the ever trusted Model 700 action, awesome gun for the money.
> 
> Another nice thing about this gun is that if you decide you want to beef up the gun you can rebarrell and restock the gun and have a awesome tack driver for a fraction of the cost.


Thats what I like about Savage, you don't have to beef them up, rebarrell, or restock it to make it a tack driver. It'll be driving tacks right out of the box.


----------



## varmintz

Take a look at remington actions and Savage....... Its like comparing a Porche to a Ford Escort, yes the Escort will get you from point A to B, but I will always go towards the well engineered models, but picking a brand is like the old Chevy vs Ford, but my grandfather was a machinist and a gunsmith and he always went to the actions first, threw the rest of the gun away, but kept the actions! So if you are satified with the Savage, I say great to you, but for the rest of us that hunt like snipers, I will take the Remingtons and the Brownings! And just another point (while I am on my soapbox!), The Browning BOSS system is the best shooting rifle right out of the box! I have an eclipe the will shoot bullet inside of bullet at 100 yards, need to try it at longer ranges one of these days, but the only long range shots I do are out in the field..........


----------



## fishless

The original post was cheap 22-250, enough said get a stevens and go hunting. I personally like the rem 700, but for out of the box accuracy and easy on the wallet you cant beat the stevens/savage guns right now. :sniper:


----------



## DOGKILLR

Unless you go hunting with a shooters bench, sandbags, etc. just go with something you feel comfortable shooting. Human error is going to be the big factor when on an actual hunt. Not many people can shoot MOA when sitting down on their butts and resting their gun on shooting sticks, etc. So just buy yourself something and get used to shooting it. Tack drivers don't matter much when in the heat of the moment.


----------



## varmintz

Vegetarian - Indian word for bad hunter.........


----------



## Sin man

i was looking for a cheap varmint rifle a few months backa nd i settled on a HR Ultra varmint in a 22-250. i got it for 280 bucks and i love it. savage is also a great choice but you have to dish out a few more bones.


----------



## DOC.223

I use a winchester model 70 .223...my father left it for me. I took a dog with it .....this morning at 7:15. Electronic caller...what a hoot it was.


----------



## DOGKILLR

Varmintz, what I meant by, Tack drivers don't matter much when in the heat of the moment.[/quote] Is that while it is important to properly sight in any firearm before going hunting with it, (and everyone wants to be able to drive tacks), the biggest factor when you are actually hunting is not going to be in the capability of the gun but of the capability of the person holding it. Most rifles out of the box are more than adequate for hunting if properly aligned.


----------



## Gohon

DOGKILLR, I agree and at the same time disagree with you. Yes, most rifles are adequate right out of the box for general shooting. But, when you start getting into those 200, 300, and 400 yard shots where the kill zone is 6 inches or less, then the gun itself is going to dictate as to whether or not the shooters ability can be utilized. IMO the single most important criteria of a good varmint gun is the trigger pull. Almost any gun can be made into a tack driver by simply working or changing out the trigger. For some odd reason most shooters seem to ignore this fact or they simply don't understand. The best shooter in the world will not be able to overcome a lousy gun with a heavy creepy trigger pull.


----------



## DOGKILLR

Gohon, that's true. I was just trying to stress that it's important to practice and be comfortable with what a person shoots. I guess that being from the eastern part of the country that i'm not use to the distances that you guys regulary shoot. But if you can't shoot worth a damn at 100 yards the gun isn't going to make much of a difference at 400 yards. (Practice makes Perfect...almost)


----------

